
How to sell your side-project/startup? - anmolparashar
Hey guys,<p>A lot of times makers&#x2F;founders want to sell their business, but don&#x27;t really know how to do it without later regretting it. Sometimes it&#x27;s because they sell it to the wrong person (someone who&#x27;s just looking to resell it in a few months) and sometimes it&#x27;s because they feel like they didn&#x27;t sell it for a good enough price (mostly happens when they accept the first offer as soon as they hear it). There are a few marketplaces to help facilitate this process for the founders, but honestly most of them care only about making a sale, mostly because they get a cut.<p>I started Soochi [1] to solve this exact problem: Help founders sell their projects&#x2F;startups without having them regret it later.  At the risk of not stretching this post to a blog post&#x27;s length, I&#x27;ll just link this Medium post [2] I wrote introducing Soochi, and explaining how I see things working with Soochi.<p>I am really hoping Soochi succeeds at solving the issues makers&#x2F;founder currently face with the current options, and would love to hear any feedback, or answer any questions that you may have about the site.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soochi.co
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;soochi-d32221e4a180
======
mtmail
This is soochi advertising disguised as question. Can you add the company name
to the title like in previous submissions? (e.g.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15621579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15621579))

~~~
anmolparashar
The post you linked to was a Show HN post. This is a discussion posts for
people to share similar stories, or give feedback on Soochi.

I could have easily deleted the previous post, and do a Show HN again, but I
didn't because that'd be spamming. Please understand that HN is a community
where people can discuss anything related to tech. This post doesn't violate
any HN rules

~~~
gus_massa
It's ok to submit your own stuff here, but if you ask questions where (one of)
the answer is your product, many people will feel that it's a disguised ad.

Also:

> _I could have easily deleted the previous post, and do a Show HN again, but
> I didn 't because that'd be spamming._

From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Please don 't delete and repost the same story, though. Accounts that do
> that eventually lose submission privileges._

